# Scope mount coming loose



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

Ruger super redhawk 454 casull came with scope mounts. Scope frame mounts keep coming loose. I tightened real tight with a big screwdriver. Should I use locktight on the threads? No problem with scope ring mounts.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, i.m.o. Use locktite but use the blue colored stuff/ medium strength. Red locktite has to be heated up to loosen the screws up after it dries. That may be too much and strip out the screws. It's worked good for me.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I use Blue Loctight on all my scope mounts
The 44 has quite the rumble when fired which is what is loosening up your mount screws.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> Yes, i.m.o. Use locktite but use the blue colored stuff/ medium strength. Red locktite has to be heated up to loosen the screws up after it dries. That may be too much and strip out the screws. It's worked good for me.


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks' for the replies, I will pick up some blue locktight.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yes, blue loctite is mandatory. And keep the big screw driver away from the gun.....unless you want to overtighten and damage the scope which is far easier to do than most think. Hopefully you haven't already. I'd check the scope by seeing if the crosshairs move the poi like they are supposed to. Sometimes the damage is not visible and only shows up when making the adjustments. Good luck!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Clean any oil residue off the screws and in the threaded holes with a Q-tip and alcohol before you apply the loctite..


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

Should I use the locktite on the scope ring & frame mount screws ?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

ONEOFAKIND said:


> Should I use the locktite on the scope ring & frame mount screws ?


 
It won't hurt. you have to remove the scope to get to the base anyway..


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> you have to remove the scope to get to the base anyway..


No - he has a Ruger handgun with a horizontal slotted head scope base screw similar to a Weaver ring. You can remove one base screw without changing the zero as the other one stays fixed. 

You can also remove one scope ring screw at a time to Loctite without removing the others, this helps keep your zero.

As for the big screwdriver this is exactly what you need for the Ruger factory ring bases.


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

jmoser said:


> No - he has a Ruger handgun with a horizontal slotted head scope base screw similar to a Weaver ring. You can remove one base screw without changing the zero as the other one stays fixed.
> 
> You can also remove one scope ring screw at a time to Loctite without removing the others, this helps keep your zero.
> 
> As for the big screwdriver this is exactly what you need for the Ruger factory ring bases.


 Yes, that's the mount I have. I just bought the gun couple of weeks ago in Port Huron VF Sports. I zeroed it 3 times now, scope came loose every time. I am surprised that they did not use locktite. I tightened the base mount screws real good. I will just take it down like you suggested and apply locktite to all mounting screws. Thanks' for all replies.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

blue loctite on everything.
Between scope and ring also.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

mi duckdown said:


> blue loctite on everything.
> Between scope and ring also.


Loctite makes retaining compounds that are best for this - I have 2 formulas for gaps up to .004" or .015".

These are great for 'bedding' the base to the top of the receiver - I would be careful using on the scope itself though - with quality rings you should not need to.

Ruger factory rings are actually quite solid.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The issue with the 454 is bearing surface, two rings are going to loosen up. Do all the above mentioned tweaks and if she stays tight then great. If not I would install the SSK T'SOB mount and not look back.


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

454casull said:


> The issue with the 454 is bearing surface, two rings are going to loosen up. Do all the above mentioned tweaks and if she stays tight then great. If not I would install the SSK T'SOB mount and not look back.


I am not even going to try again with the Ruger mounts, I going to go with a different mount. It is all new to me. Searching found SSK TSOB that you suggested or Jack Weigand mount. which is the better mount? or is there another mount I should look at. Thanks'


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Both are good but the T'SOB has been proven for more years than I care to count. SSK or MagNaPort arms has decades of experience mounting these on hard recoiling handguns. You will not regret the decision. You can check the guns in my photo gallery 2 TSOBS and one Bueler. The T'SOB on the one FA gun has never come loose and has had some hellish loads put through her. Since you are in Algonac and Magnaport is right off of 94 the NRR exit just stop in and talk with Kenny or Doreen and they can set you up....


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

The only loctite that worked on my 338-378 was the red nothing else would worked scope rings keep coming loose.If your have a gun with alot of kick I would use red.


----------



## ONEOFAKIND (Mar 20, 2011)

454casull said:


> Both are good but the T'SOB has been proven for more years than I care to count. SSK or MagNaPort arms has decades of experience mounting these on hard recoiling handguns. You will not regret the decision. You can check the guns in my photo gallery 2 TSOBS and one Bueler. The T'SOB on the one FA gun has never come loose and has had some hellish loads put through her. Since you are in Algonac and Magnaport is right off of 94 the NRR exit just stop in and talk with Kenny or Doreen and they can set you up....


I am going to stop at Magnaport this week. Going to have a T'SOB mounted on this SRH with 4 rings. Thanks' And not look back


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

That's what I have on my 50 Alaskan Encore pistol and, after a number of fairly hot loads (645 gr solids @ 1620 fps) and 100 or so in the "moderate" category, it's still rock solid with absolutely nothing coming loose.


----------

